# Pigeons doing the "humpty dumpty"



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I could not BELIEVE my eyes. As I was feeding the pigeons, two broke off from the flock - male and female. The male was doing his courting dance running after the female and then she stopped. The male climbed on top of her and and well you know - they had what you would call pigeon sex. Right there in the middle of the parking lot in broad daylight! I could not BELIEVE my eyes. They're really not indiscreet. First I see them "kissing" (billing) in the parking lot and now they're doing this.

Tell me, have any of you ever witnessed pigeons doing the "humpty dumpty" in broad daylight right in front of you in a parking lot? It didn't seem to bother them there were people all around them. I know it seems funny or may seem sick to some of you, (please don't be offended by this, I'm just trying to understand them doing it in so public a place) but I was quite surprised they would do it in a parking lot where there were so many people around. I thought they only did it at their nest.

Pigeons are fascinating!


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

I guess the mood was right and your amorous little exhibitionists didn't care where they were. Ya gotta love em


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

*Embarrassment??!?*

I've watched a couple billing, and when one of them noticed I was watching 
they seemed to stop self-consciously. Who knows? ............
Then I've seen them do the pigeon equivalent of the horizontal cha-cha
right in front of me as if no one knew what they were up to??

Who Knows??

fp


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I get amorous too but I don't make it a spectator sport. I think these ferals are getting too comfortable with me around.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Gayre, 

Pigeons and all animals will mate wherever, whenever they feel comfortable. They don't have a sense of humility, shyness or self consciousness. Pigeons are mostly comfortable in human surroundings so why wouldn't they feel comfortable mating in front of us?  


Silly billy nilly filly! LOL


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

We have pigeons nested right outside our window -- come springtime, they were happily mating away. They didn't seem to mind that I watched, either. I found it quite interesting!


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Well it's OBVIOUS that pigeons are very comfortable around humans. I just never thought I'd see a couple doing the "wild thing" in front of me. Those two, by-the-way, were heavily "kissing" (billing) long before they finally "got it together". I have never seen anything like it in animals. They are VERY attracted to each other like no other pigeon couple I've seen.

I guess it's true love.


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

Isn't that just the neatest thing on earth to watch? That is part of why I love pigeons so much -- they are so loving, so affectionate, so loyal to their mates.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

My parents never discussed such a "topic", when I was a kid. They were fearful that with pigeons, I would get educated on certain..er...uh..facts of life.  

When the big "talk" was given, my Dad simply said, er...uh....people are like pigeons. End of my little talk. 

In time, I think my Dad was asking me for advice and some pointers...


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

It's funny to watch the pigeons gettin' it on, it's pigeon porn! And most people won't even notice the birds much less what they're doing.

My two pigeon boys will go at it anywhere with anything even remotely round....shoes, pillow corners, oranges, even hands and feet (eeww!)


----------



## elvis_911 (Apr 26, 2004)

They dont mind if i watch ...i never knew they were shy at all!

Elvis


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

elvis_911 said:


> They dont mind if i watch ...i never knew they were shy at all!
> 
> Elvis


Hi Elvis,

Only that one pair, just seemed that way at the time--as I said who knows?
Maybe they hang out around the corner sometimes and she/he was just 
recognizing me. In general, they seem like free spirits where the humpty-
dumpty is concerned.

fp


----------



## cooingsosweetly (Apr 3, 2005)

*mating dance!mating dance!*

isnt the male mating dance the cutest thing ever? i am happy they let me watch, and when i make note that i am watching, he sort of stops and makes a shy face, than continues.


----------

